# Solved: error message:internet security warning ?



## rubberneck (Jul 4, 2003)

Im running win xp sp2 on a 8 month old hp 1610. My ISP, SBC, recently sent us several e mails telling us we had to make changes to our outlook express settings to take advantage of new things they had started. Well we did what they asked and the SBC self support tool made the changes for us. Ever since that happened every time we hit send/receive in outlook express we get the following: INTERNET SECURITY WARNING The server you are connected to is using a security certificate that could not be verified. The certificates CN name does not match the passed value. Do you want to continue using this server. Yes/no.
I select yes and the mail downloads as normal or is sent as normal. But each and every time we hit send/receive this pop-up appears. I goggled it and it seems to be some kind of security setting in Internet explorer but when I change the security setting from medium high to medium it doesnt really take. Says it does, but when you shut down and re-start IE 7 the setting is back on medium high. From the Google link I downloaded the Registry booster that was supposed to fix it for free but that turned out to be a $30 program that I dont really want. Any thoughts?
Thanks in advance for the help I am about to get. This site has always been a life saver for me. Bill


----------



## grandma77 (Apr 1, 2006)

Talk to your ISP again and tell them what is happening. I would think this would be a problem with all their customers using outlook express. They may have a fix for it.


----------



## wtxcowboy (May 25, 2004)

if possible, undo the changes u made 2 outlook xpress & see if the popups go away, then call ur isp. shouldn't be happening... unless it's a compatibility issue with ie7?


----------



## gmcro (Aug 15, 2007)

i am a sbc user as well and i got the same stupid message on one of the 3 computers at home where i did the "upgrade"


----------



## seahawk92000 (Aug 25, 2007)

just a thought ... sbc changed their pop/smtp mailserver names a little bit ago ... you can try checking out the following link for the correct names and verify that it matches your outlook settings.
http://helpme.att.net/article.php?item=287


----------



## rubberneck (Jul 4, 2003)

After hours on the phone and exchanging e mails with the sbc support people and still no fix, I deleted all of the email accounts. I set them all back up fresh and the problem is gone. Don't know what was causing the problem. I printed out and used all the same e mail settings for our 3 accounts but they work fine now with no error messages.
Thanks for all the help...Bill


----------



## DeadFish (Sep 5, 2007)

They added a period at the end of the pop3 and smtp address.

example:

pop.att.yahoo.com.
smtp.att.yahoo.com.

Take the period off the end. Thats it!

The reason this failed is due to the certificate really not being correct. The period is actually the root name of the internet. So, remove it, and your good!

Credit: 
Tracy Acord
Network Engineer
MCP Consultants, LLC
Microsoft Certified Gold Partner


----------



## rubberneck (Jul 4, 2003)

thanks for the "real answer"! I knew something was different but never realized that period was even there. Hope this helps other sbc/att users from having to fight the same problem.
Bill


----------

